# morocco terrorist threat!?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

This is the first I'd read about a terrorist threat in Morocco. It sounds like a new thing as it is related to the Syria / Iraq conflict & the ISIS group.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ecurity-face-with-serious-terror-threat-.html

http://af.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idAFKBN0FG1AQ20140711

I was planning a trip to Morocco this winter. 6 months living in the motorhome down near Agadir and a little south from there. Now what??

Matt


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it. Just about every country is under threat from one fundamentalist organisatsion or another but they are all mouth and no trousers these days. 

The IRA used to go around bombing our cities but it never stopped me going to London, Birmingham, Manchester and even Belfast.

I would say until they start actually blowing things up (unlikely) and the foreign office strongly advises not going there I would still go.

Agadir is a major tourist area as is much of Morocco. Unlikely it will become a no go area.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

You can't get a more popular spot than Sharm El Shek, but the bombers struck there :roll: .. They are a picnic short of a sand which, bonkers!...

When the first Iraq war started we were going diving in the Red Sea but the tour operator called off our holiday and said choose somewhere else.. Hmm we had to rough it we went to Kenya a weeks safari and a weeks diving in the indian ocean.. 

We was robbed :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

if you cancel then the bad guys have won ..... which is why they are called terrorists. The Sunnis and Shias are gearing up to kill each other so we will have to wait some time for our turn.  

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll just need to install some armor plating!

What doesn't make sense about all this is that Morocco is Muslim -- yet you do not see the hard core muslim stuff very often. Every once in a while you'd see a woman completely covered head to toe in black. 

I suppose if we steer clear from crowded areas & make friends with the locals we should be OK.

Seems that everywhere with good weather is a dangerous place!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


It seams fairly certain that you will need armour plating to the van, some one will be along shortly to advise on a suitable contractor. 
Its well known that there are are more black letterboxes walking around here in Bradford that all Noth Africa but don,t worry about that .
The thing to watch out for with these foreign types is not to get taken as hostage especialy the wife or you will never hear the end of it , but then again here on the forum we have solution with our chief hostage negotiator who will come to your rescue.


norm


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Black letterboxes - what a wonderful description! Never heard that one before.  

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nafricasurfer

You have as much chance of being blown up or kidnapped in your van in Morocco as you have of being gassed in France (See gassing thread).

If you beleive the comments and attitudes of those who commented at the bottom of that daily mail article about gassing then you would never go anywhere in your van. I would say the same about terrorism. 99.9% of the people you meet in life are good or if they are not good chances are they wont kill you.

The media, government and the thick pillocks that swallow up and then spread all the crap that they spew at us on a daily basis have a lot to answer for.

Go to Morocco and just chill and enjoy. Go sit in the Sahara and build a wigwam or something.

N.B. If you do get blown up make sure you have your EHIC card. Actually Im not sure its valid in Africa. We'll have a whip round!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nobody else had mentioned the landmines Barry ..... you pillock.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Scorpions mate!!

That's what you need to be more concerned about, the smaller the little buggers claws the more powerful their venom. Did I mention camel spiders, or snakes, or rabid dogs, or poisoned dates, or unclean water, or un sanitary toilets, or sinking ferries, or poor exchange rates, or dishonest market traders, or white slave traders, or time share cons, or losing your van keys/credit card/passport, ooh and certainly DONT forget about gassing.

Now toddle off and have a great trip and TRY not to worry about all the other things I have listed :wink:


----------

